# Solved: Sparkling Text- Word



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

My teacher runs Word 2007 on her laptop. Whenever she uses Word, there is always sparkling text. I understand this to be a font- Text effects issue. In her Word 2007, there is no Text Effects tab under Font. I tried to set it back to defaults, but it says that the sparkling text is the default. Comp Specs:

Win XP Professional 2002 SP3

Intel CPU @ 1.60 GHz

2.5 GB RAM


Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

From Word 2007 Help:
"_You can not apply text animation effects in Office Word 2007. However, text animation effects that were applied to text in an earlier version of Word can be viewed in Office Word 2007.

Open a document with text effects applied in an earlier version of Word.
Select some text with the animation effect that you want to use, and then press CTRL+C to copy the text. 
Open a new document or click in the current document where you want the text animation effect to continue.
Press CTRL+V to paste the text where you want to continue using the same text animation effect. 
Continue typing._"


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

That is odd - I never used that on text before, but it is simple...wonder why they took it out?
Oh, and Chuck, I like your sig!


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

Chuck,

Will that fix the problem for good, or will I have to do that every time?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The problem is not fixed. You are only copying a format from an older version of Word doc into Word 2007.

If you want it later, in some other doc, you still have to copy from the old into the new.

Now as to my experience, I don't! 
I have never used sparkle font (I will try it soon though, it sounds interesting). I only copied the Help text from Word 2007.
I have several versions of Word, and I do have 2007, so I will be trying this out, I just do not have the experience yet.

At least, I would keep an "old" doc around with the sparkle font that I could copy from.
I suspect that it may be possible to create a Style where the sparkle font is defined. Then, if that is possible, I could apply the Style whenever wanted, without needing to open that "old" doc.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I would think that you could o what Chuck suggests re the style. Also, you may want to do what he first suggested and then save that as a template, just so you don't get rid of the document.


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## noatakzak (Sep 19, 2008)

I saved the text as a template that I set as the default and that solved the problem. Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

What you've now got as a default works, but that also means that when you don't want Sparkle Text, it is something you have to delete. that's clumsy.

You can have many different templates. You can even have your own specialized templates in a folder named what you want. For example, when I was working, I created a template called "For Work" and placed all those related templates there. Then, when I opened the Templates folders, I'd see tabs like "Spreadsheets" "Presentations" "For Work" etc.

What is interesting is that by creating a personalized folder for templates does not, alone, make that folder appear on the tabs. It won't appear until you have at least one template, or file, in there.

Last point, the template structure and selection is now different with Word 2007. So I am not sure if what I just stated above is meaningful still. I have not checked it out, yet.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hmmm, just got me thinking Chuck...wouldn't it be nice if Word had tabs you could click on to choose from among the templates/forms/styles you often used just by selecting the correct tab?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Styles are already selectable, you just have to learn how to set them up.

Templates and forms are already easily selectable you just have to learn how to use the tools at hand, and already provided for, to select them.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, I know, and have, at various times worked out shortcuts via macros to bring some into play.
Just a thought....


----------

